# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  vajag grīdas krāsu

## salvador

Netipisks sludeklis drošvien priekš šī foruma, bet nu pavaicāšu jebkurā gadījumā.
Laukos gribas mājai nokrāsot grīdu, grīda protams veca, bet kādu laiku vēl ies. Tur kādi 5 litri būtu vajadzīgi, bet kautkā neceļas roka veikalā pirkt un likt uz vecas papes virsū, tad nu varbūt kādam ir kautkur no remontiem pārpalikumi vai vienkārši stāv jau gadiem, galvenais lai šķidra un nav klucis...  :: 
esmu protams gatavs kautko arī iemaksāt. 
krāsa būtu vēlams brūna +-.

Ja ir kādi piedāvājumi dodiet ziņu, paldies.

----------


## sasasa

Netipiskam sludeklim netipiska atbilde - es laukos radiniekiem grīdas dēļus vienkārši noēvelēju (pirms to darīt neaizmirsti iedziļināt naglu galvas!). Pēc tam eļļa pa virsu un izskatās vienkārši burvīgi. Tādai grīdai arī netraucē nelieli robi un nelīdzenumi. Nav arī jāšpaktelē pirms atjaunošanas. 
p.s. grīdas krāsa jau krietnu laiku vairs nepaliek no remontdarbiem, jo tā praktiski vairs netiek lietota

----------

